# morrisons



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

morrisons have storage tubs or what ever you call them on offer at £5 for two. they are smaller than the ones i got, but they are 30lt i think and they are clear too.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

How big is 30lt in cm or inches?


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

not sure never looked at the dimensions... sorry ... will look tomorrow.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

its quite a bit bigger than a standered hamster cage.

didnt dragonfly say he uses 9lt for trio and 18ltr for running on ...
and he has pics so maybe this might help you i hope.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

In that case 30lt sounds like it must be huge! I'll have a look at the photos of his boxes on here for an idea. Cheers


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

For a 30L box your (Cait :lol: ) dimensions would be around 45 x 36 x 26cm.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks dragonfly i never thought to look ,,....... duh. just saw them in passing.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Steve, I don't do litres or gallons  Sounds a bit too tall for my shelves though. My current tanks are about 19 x 12 inches and 8 or 9 inches tall, so the footprint of those is fine but they'd probably not fit height-wise. Where's the best place to get the 5mm mesh now as B&Q seem to have stopped selling it here?


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

homebase might...... do it all.... most garden centres might and we find our small hardware shops do it.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

if you have a jacksons they might too


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive used those ones from morrisons, its just a walk away form my house and I dont drive so its sometimes the only option. Mine seems to have sold out and haven't restocked which is annoying as i found those tanks an ideal size for a trio. They are a bit too tall to put on my shelves though, thats the only problem.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

I have 2 storage tubs from morri-bogs same ones i just use them to store rat food.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah they aren't the best quality but they are very cheap. It doesnt seem to bother the mice.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

The lids are very secure well mine arnt thats why i dont put mice in them lol


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats true-I had a good sort through in the shop (people must have thought I was crazy) and found some which clipped in porperly, there were quite a few which didnt! Because its quite thin plastic on the lid it was much easier to convert it into mesh.


----------

